# Going Dark and Slacking



## billyjfootball (Aug 11, 2017)

My lodge went dark after our stated meeting in June.  From that point, until now, I have slacked completely.  I was planning on memorizing the EA degree, so that I could become the Junior Warden.  I have most of it down from all of the work I did prior to going dark.  It's just upsetting because I had really planned on getting ahead during these summer months.  I've just been so busy with new teaching job, kids, vacations, and coaching.

I was just curious as to how much work you guys have done this summer (if you had gone dark).  Plus, I'm wondering if it's normal to put Freemasonry aside for a few months?  Don't get me wrong, I'm still following the lessons and trying to be the best man possible; I'm still in love with Freemasonry.  I'm just feeling a bit...guilty.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Aug 11, 2017)

I couldn't imagine my lodge going dark.  I'm not sure I understand why they would anyway.  It must be hard.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 11, 2017)

Lots of lodges go dark(don't meet) for 2 or 3 months in the summer

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Lots of lodges go dark(don't meet) for 2 or 3 months in the summer
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Sure, I just don't get why I guess.  Is it financial or...?


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 11, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Sure, I just don't get why I guess.  Is it financial or...?



Used to be so crops could be tended too....

But these days I see no real use for it.


----------



## Elexir (Aug 11, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Sure, I just don't get why I guess.  Is it financial or...?



In Sweden lodges go dark over the summer during the period where most people have vacation but then we have periods with 2-3 meetings a month (sometimes even more, a lodge I visit sometimes hold 2 meetings a week most weeks) with degree work.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 11, 2017)

NY goes dark in the summer. At least my area. Not sure about NYC, Buffalo or Syracuse.


----------



## billyjfootball (Aug 11, 2017)

Our lodge goes dark because it's extremely hot during the summer months.  Unfortunately, most of the lodges in my district were built in the mid to late 19th century, so there's no air conditioning.  Believe it or not, it gets really hot during the winter months too.  Our fellowship rooms are on second floor, our lodge room is on third.

One of the joys of living in PA, I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 11, 2017)

One lodge that I visit goes from two meetings a month to one in June, July and August but the rest meet same as usual in the summer months.

I have done a lot of memorization this summer but then I am retired with no children at home so that I have plenty of time to do this.


----------



## MasterBulldawg (Aug 11, 2017)

My lodge meets on the 1st and 3rd  Mondays so we go dark the first meeting of July, August and September because of the holidays. I usually use to visit other lodges that are meeting. But I did hear the crops, heat and family vacations thing too as reason to go to go totally dark those months.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 11, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Used to be so crops could be tended too....
> 
> But these days I see no real use for it.


Being an officer, I like having the time to cultivate the family in the summer months.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 11, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Used to be so crops could be tended too....
> 
> But these days I see no real use for it.


Rest, summer activities, family, national meetings, air conditioning.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 12, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Used to be so crops could be tended to....
> 
> But these days I see no real use for it.


Historically, my lodge was very much an agricultural lodge; brothers needed to be farming in the summer.  Now? As others have said, we have a very old building (we've been in this location since 1877) and the lodge room is upstairs.  It is not air-conditioned, and becomes unbearably hot in the summer.  Also, as others have said, families want to do vacations and other activities during the summer.  We have a relatively young officer line, with many of them having school-aged kids.  We'd probably have difficulty getting enough attendance to open the lodge if we tried to stay active all summer.  So, we're dark in July and August.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> My lodge went dark after our stated meeting in June.  From that point, until now, I have slacked completely.  I was planning on memorizing the EA degree, so that I could become the Junior Warden.  I have most of it down from all of the work I did prior to going dark.  It's just upsetting because I had really planned on getting ahead during these summer months.  I've just been so busy with new teaching job, kids, vacations, and coaching.
> 
> I was just curious as to how much work you guys have done this summer (if you had gone dark).  Plus, I'm wondering if it's normal to put Freemasonry aside for a few months?  Don't get me wrong, I'm still following the lessons and trying to be the best man possible; I'm still in love with Freemasonry.  I'm just feeling a bit...guilty.
> 
> ...


In Victoria Australia, lodges generally meet 11 times per year... we skip the Dec or Jan meeting, depending how late or early you meet in the month... Generally if you meet in the first three weeks, you'll meet in Dec and skip Jan. If in the last week or so of the month, skip Dec and meet in Jan...


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 12, 2017)

I think up north being dark in winter months makes more sense. Winter is rough up here...Just experienced my first one in Rochy. If not closed in the winter, I think year round is good. Maybe reduce down to one meeting per month during summer or winter.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 12, 2017)

Bloke said:


> In Victoria Australia, lodges generally meet 11 times per year... we skip the Dec or Jan meeting, depending how late or early you meet in the month... Generally if you meet in the first three weeks, you'll meet in Dec and skip Jan. If in the last week or so of the month, skip Dec and meet in Jan...


I am torn between once a month and twice a month. We meet twice a month. Factor in rehearsals and district lodge and it could mean being out of the house a minimum of 3 times and as high as 6 ~ 8 times in a month.

For me, I am out 4 times a month. 

Twice for stated. Once for district instruction. Once for craftsmans club. That is where we get together informally for fellowship and discuss upcoming fundraisers that have been already set.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 12, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Rest, summer activities, family, national meetings, air conditioning.


Sounds good.


Bloke said:


> In Victoria Australia, lodges generally meet 11 times per year...


Here in Kentucky the norm is two meetings a month. However, my second lodge, Suburban 740, meets every Thursday!


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Here in Kentucky the norm is two meetings a month. However, my second lodge, Suburban 740, meets every Thursday!


Yikes!  
One of my lodges is 4 x year.  My chapter is 3 x year. Just right.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2017)

I guess it's not really the frequency - but the quality of meeting.

I've been a bit worried about my mother lodge because attendance has been falling. With 40 members, we're only getting 12-18 members attending. We had 16 last meeting with 3 visitors - but we had a great time. Full close was the work, so we were in the South by 8:40 pm after a 7:30 start. A great dinner with a great vibe and we all had a great night, with the tyler's toast just after 10 pm, so it was not that late, but several people hung around for a while chatting.

By the time we have 1 meeting and 1 rehearsal, it feels about right... it also creates gaps were we can go to the pub one night and do other things outside lodge.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 13, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Yikes!
> One of my lodges is 4 x year.  My chapter is 3 x year. Just right.



I like the idea of this, Bro. Glen.  Maybe up to monthly meetings but sometimes less is more. Twice a month, plus special meetings and degree work can be pretty overwhelming sometimes.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 13, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I like the idea of this, Bro. Glen.  Maybe up to monthly meetings but sometimes less is more. Twice a month, plus special meetings and degree work can be pretty overwhelming sometimes.


I'm currently learning a new HRA ritual.  Spacing the meetings out gives me time to do so.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> My chapter is 3 x year.


My Chapter, Council and KT meet once per month.


Bloke said:


> I guess it's not really the frequency - but the quality of meeting.


Absolutely!


----------



## Keith C (Aug 14, 2017)

Going back to your original post I am somewhat in the same boat.  I am currently Junior Deacon and the WM and Wardens were encouraging me to learn the EA Ritual and Business of the Lodge as our current Senior Deacon was not attending District Schools and there were concerned he would not have the necessary sign-offs on these two elements.  Well, I got a call last week (while on Vacation) from the WM saying that the SD had called him and due to personal issues, would not be pursuing the JW chair.  So I am now scrambling to learn the EA Degree, luckily I had been working on Business of the Lodge, so I have that down and am ready to get that signed off at our first District School in September.

Good luck!  I have since had 4 PMs, the two Wardens and the WM offer to help me with the memorization.  I would suggest you reach out to some folks in your lodge to help, since it is difficult to get the coded part of the ritual right on your own.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 14, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Going back to your original post I am somewhat in the same boat.  I am currently Junior Deacon and the WM and Wardens were encouraging me to learn the EA Ritual and Business of the Lodge as our current Senior Deacon was not attending District Schools and there were concerned he would not have the necessary sign-offs on these two elements.  Well, I got a call last week (while on Vacation) from the WM saying that the SD had called him and due to personal issues, would not be pursuing the JW chair.  So I am now scrambling to learn the EA Degree, luckily I had been working on Business of the Lodge, so I have that down and am ready to get that signed off at our first District School in September.
> 
> Good luck!  I have since had 4 PMs, the two Wardens and the WM offer to help me with the memorization.  I would suggest you reach out to some folks in your lodge to help, since it is difficult to get the coded part of the ritual right on your own.



Well, that's pretty exciting either way, brother. Glad to see you jumping right in.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 14, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I couldn't imagine my lodge going dark.  I'm not sure I understand why they would anyway.  It must be hard.



I'd almost say the opposite and ask why there is this need to have Freemasonry and lodge 52 weeks a year? For some people it is almost like it has become a fetish rather than part of their life. If we look at anything else we do besides our family and work, we have on and off seasons. Football, soccer, hunting, vacations, holidays etc. 

In my opinion it is healthy to take break from things. It gives us a chance to miss them and appreciate them. By taking some time away in the classic busy times over Christmas and the summer holidays, we also get a breather for the lodge officers and a chance for then to recharge.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yeah, going weekly or even every other week can get pretty daunting. I know one lodge that did monthly meetings no matter what. Even if there was a degree night, it happened on the night of stated meetings. They may come in an hour early on days they had ritual but never more than one evening per month. EDIT: This leaves more time too for any concordant/appendant bodies you may be involved in.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 14, 2017)

Our Lodge as well as the other Lodges were dark for the month of July for Grand Session , so I took the time to reflect on my future in Masonry, so I spent a lot of time following grand kids in AAU basketball, of course I did my research on Freemasonry, and a lot of Fellowshipping in which I love. that one month let me know that I am here for the long haul. to me Masonry is my way of life..SMIB/G\


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 14, 2017)

NEVER STOP GRINDING.....


----------



## Keith C (Aug 14, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Yeah, going weekly or even every other week can get pretty daunting. I know one lodge that did monthly meetings no matter what. Even if there was a degree night, it happened on the night of stated meetings. They may come in an hour early on days they had ritual but never more than one evening per month. EDIT: This leaves more time too for any concordant/appendant bodies you may be involved in.



I can see that but also think that this practice takes away from the experience of the candidates. One of the biggest impacts on me was the realization that everyone at the lodge the night of my degrees was there just for me.  I think you miss that if degrees are just added on to the agenda of a Stated Meeting. The only time my lodge does a degree on the night of a Stated Meeting is the December meeting, where an EA degree is conferred by the in-coming Junior Warden.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 15, 2017)

chrmc said:


> I'd almost say the opposite and ask why there is this need to have Freemasonry and lodge 52 weeks a year? For some people it is almost like it has become a fetish rather than part of their life. If we look at anything else we do besides our family and work, we have on and off seasons. Football, soccer, hunting, vacations, holidays etc.
> 
> In my opinion it is healthy to take break from things. It gives us a chance to miss them and appreciate them. By taking some time away in the classic busy times over Christmas and the summer holidays, we also get a breather for the lodge officers and a chance for then to recharge.



I suppose it would greatly depend on one's expectations of Freemasonry.  Freemasonry is (imo) not intended to be subjugated to a sliver of time 6- 10 times a year.  I fully understand their are all kinds of Masons with their own expectations and views of how the organization should run, and what it should be.  I know I do not view Freemasonry along the same lines as... work, football, soccer, hunting, vacations or holidays.   It's like saying I like comparing salads to forks... you should be using one for the other  .       (side note, I'm not suggesting your wrong... just different points of view)


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Aug 15, 2017)

Going dark in the summer months (July and August for my lodge) is mandatory without air conditioning. I've done degree work in the latter part of June in an 85 degree F lodge room with everyone wearing tuxedos. It ain't pretty. 

That said, we keep our activities going during the summer months - weekly Saturday breakfasts for members, family, friends and fellowship, and a weekly evening informal meet where we work on ritual - or sometimes just sit and talk. This keeps us from completely slacking off on ritual work, although without the pressure of an impending meeting the pace might slow a little. Downstairs in the building is usually tolerable in the building even in the warmer weather. 

In New Hampshire, the winters can get mighty chilly; there are plenty of lodges up in the north country that go dark in the dead of winter. Drain the pipes and save on heating.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 15, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> Going dark in the summer months (July and August for my lodge) is mandatory without air conditioning. I've done degree work in the latter part of June in an 85 degree F lodge room with everyone wearing tuxedos. It ain't pretty.



lol... I live in Florida, I have come to know much about hot Lodge buildings.  But point taken (no A/C  )



Carl_in_NH said:


> That said, we keep our activities going during the summer months - weekly Saturday breakfasts for members, family, friends and fellowship, and a weekly evening informal meet where we work on ritual - or sometimes just sit and talk. This keeps us from completely slacking off on ritual work, although without the pressure of an impending meeting the pace might slow a little. Downstairs in the building is usually tolerable in the building even in the warmer weather.



That makes a lot more sense.... maybe that's the norm in most places that go dark?


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Aug 15, 2017)

LK600 said:


> maybe that's the norm in most places that go dark?



I've seen lodges that remain active during darkness, and those where the doors remain locked the entire time - with the exception of one lone officer occasionally checking on the building. 

In my first year of membership, things were completely shut down with the exception of the Senior Warden and myself showing up once a week to work on my EA lesson. When the SW became Master, things changed when he started a number of activities that kept us active during the summer months. The funny part I like to mention is that even the building enjoyed the change; in the first year, it was quite musty when the doors would open once a week from the slab foundation sitting on bedrock raising the humidity level inside. With all the activity we've had ever since, that problem no longer exists as the building is always active and aired out.   

It really depends on the crew of active members, and the leadership of the lodge whether they are active or dormant during darkness.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 15, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I suppose it would greatly depend on one's expectations of Freemasonry.  Freemasonry is (imo) not intended to be subjugated to a sliver of time 6- 10 times a year.  I fully understand their are all kinds of Masons with their own expectations and views of how the organization should run, and what it should be.  I know I do not view Freemasonry along the same lines as... work, football, soccer, hunting, vacations or holidays.   It's like saying I like comparing salads to forks... you should be using one for the other  .       (side note, I'm not suggesting your wrong... just different points of view)



I see your point, but think the important distinction here is Freemasonry versus going to lodge. Because as you allude to, Freemasonry should happen all the time, but I'm not sure that going to lodge should. When we compare lodge activities to all the other things we do in life, I often feel that Freemasons forget the lesson from the 24-inch gauge.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 15, 2017)

One of the benefits I have seen to going dark over the summer is the ability to do work to the lodge building that does not interfere with meetings.

Last summer we painted and re-arranged our Ante-room, had a new roof put on the building, had half of the stone exterior re-pointed and did a bunch of cleaning and re-organizing.  This summer we are having several leaking and frankly not useful windows removed and filled in with siding outside and drywall inside. (The building was originally a church but when it was remodeled to make it the lodge several huge windows either ended up in a closet, a hallway or in a location that in the spring and fall puts light right in peoples eyes just at the time lodge meets.)  It would be a huge inconvenience to be doing this work and trying to get in our normal Stated Meeting and 1 to 2 extra meetings a month.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 15, 2017)

chrmc said:


> I see your point, but think the important distinction here is Freemasonry versus going to lodge. Because as you allude to, Freemasonry should happen all the time, but I'm not sure that going to lodge should. When we compare lodge activities to all the other things we do in life, I often feel that Freemasons forget the lesson from the 24-inch gauge.


Valid points all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 15, 2017)

Keith C said:


> So I am now scrambling to learn the EA Degree, luckily I had been working on Business of the Lodge, so I have that down and am ready to get that signed off at our first District School in September.


Best of luck Brother.


Keith C said:


> One of the biggest impacts on me was the realization that everyone at the lodge the night of my degrees was there just for me.


Same here.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 15, 2017)

One thing which seems to differ in these posts and conversations about going dark ( esp for more than 1 month) is the difference in how some lodges completely put Freemasonry on pause, while others continue to informally meet and maintain the connection. Both seem to work for some, but staying connected seems to be the way of lodges which have more cohesion amongst members....


----------

